

Running Pure Django Projects on Google App Engine - mbowcock
http://code.google.com/intl/nl/appengine/articles/django-nonrel.html#fw

======
andrewgodwin
I'm not sure that GAE is the ideal environment to run Django in - the whole
reason it scales is because it enforces a certain way of doing things
(nonrelational datastore, no long-running processes, no local storage).

General Django PaaS will probably be 'nicer' with the various less-restricted
options that are springing up (be that mine, ep.io, or others, like djangy,
gondor.io, apphosted, or the several others I forget), since those tend to
lessen up on the "it must scale" aspect and focus more on making the 99%
majority of sites (i.e. medium sized or smaller) work well.

~~~
StavrosK
I don't think so, I've developed a number of apps with Django on App Engine
and, as long as you've developed a bit at the lower level and know the
limitations, Django is a very good fit. The guys who wrote Django-nonrel did a
very good job, pretty much everything that doesn't do any wild joins will work
out of the box.

Overall, I am very very happy with Django on GAE and develop with it, even
though I've developed with Flask as well. With microframeworks I generally
find that you need to reinvent many of the things that Django already
provides.

Your only objection that I can see is really the fact that the ORM joins, so
don't. As long as you keep that in mind, everything else is transparent
because it's really the same as what other hosts offer (memcache, email,
tasks, etc).

------
micrypt
Prior discussion - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955387>

------
tommyg
I am currently using Django Nonrel with mongodb with very good success for
some client work. It's actually deployed to AWS not App Engine, but the code
between the two is virtually identical. AWS was chosen for video processing
requiremets. The tools and short cuts django provides like the automatically
generated admin have made the project viable. I haven't seen the db-indexer
project before, but looking forward to checking it out.

------
civilian
Minor thing, could we have the link go to
[http://code.google.com/intl/nl/appengine/articles/django-
non...](http://code.google.com/intl/nl/appengine/articles/django-nonrel.html)
instead of [http://code.google.com/intl/nl/appengine/articles/django-
non...](http://code.google.com/intl/nl/appengine/articles/django-
nonrel.html#fw) ?

~~~
mbowcock
I missed that when I copied the link. I can't edit it now.

------
Kilimanjaro
I've been using AppEngine for years and I am very happy with webapp, easier
and simpler.

